# OW is 7 years older than my daughter!



## rozja595canada (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm a 43 year old Canadian who lives in Los Angeles, got an 11-year-old and 16-year-old daughter. My husband is a US citizen, he was born here in California.

I've recently found out from a very good friend of mine (a Canadian expat living in LA, not the area I live in though), who sent me a link to a popular influencer's Instagram, of a photo of my husband and some young woman cuddling with this quote:


> #couplegoals NO MORE LOCKDOWNS, NO MORE MASKS, NO MORE MEASURES TO STOP UNVAXXED PEOPLE.


The OW was wearing a Fiorucci crop top in the photo and cuddling my husband.

OW is 23 years old, my husband is 44. That's a *21 year age gap*. Me and my husband have been together since we were 25, I remember how tough it was to get a spousal visa.

I should add OW is really rich, we're certainly not dirt-poor, but not mega-rich... OW has a Mercedes sports car, FFS and a huge house!

For OW, being an influencer is her full-time job.

I think this OW doesn't know reality and for them, it's probably all one long vacation.

She's probably never had to pay bills with him or deal with any of the other realities I have; the only bills they've probably had to pay are gas bills for the car or going to restaurants/takeout.

If my husband did get with the OW (and it seems likely he will from the couplegoals on Instagram), what would be the biggest realities they'd have to face?

Fantasy vs reality? What do you think OW's biggest problems would be?

I'm worried about the effect on my kids, what if WS wants them to move in with OW? A stepmom 7 years older than my daughter, WTF?

I'm stressing out about this. I've confronted my husband about it and he doesn't deny it, he claims OW's satisfying him more now because she's on his wavelength regarding COVID stuff etc.

I'm just worried about it becoming a PR disaster and someone exposing him as being married to me to the media etc. and the situation blowing up in my face.

Really need help here, don't know what to do next, or what to do for the best.

Details changed here for privacy. On a shared virtual machine so may not always be able to post.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

rozja595canada said:


> I'm a 43 year old Canadian who lives in Los Angeles, got an 11-year-old and 16-year-old daughter. My husband is a US citizen, he was born here in California.
> 
> I've recently found out from a very good friend of mine (a Canadian expat living in LA, not the area I live in though), who sent me a link to a popular influencer's Instagram, of a photo of my husband and some young woman cuddling with this quote:
> 
> ...


Many influencers do things just for the clicks.
She likely isn't serious herself and will dump him when he doesn't give her clicks.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Maybe I'm thick, but I don't understand: are you and your husband married but separated?


----------



## rugswept (May 8, 2019)

You're talking and acting like the 23 year old hot girl is going to take up full living with WH. That has a bad ending no matter it be now, in the near future or off in the later future.

Stop worrying about her. Prepare YOUR life and plan it to be without him. Go hard 180 on him. It's time he stop cheating on you and your daughters. They'll be amazed when they find out that their father did this to you, and them. Believe it: they will be aghast.
It will cause them to seriously question his moral authority as father and the worth of his example as a father. Hint: there's a 0% probability they're going to live with their "sister". I use that term because she of the ages.

Read all about hard 180. Do it, right now. Push him: he's coming back with tail between his leg or he'll GTFO. He's in silly fantasy land and it's time he clean up his act and return to his proper family, but only if you and your Daughters want him to.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

rozja595canada said:


> I'm a 43 year old Canadian who lives in Los Angeles, got an 11-year-old and 16-year-old daughter. My husband is a US citizen, he was born here in California.
> 
> I've recently found out from a very good friend of mine (a Canadian expat living in LA, not the area I live in though), who sent me a link to a popular influencer's Instagram, of a photo of my husband and some young woman cuddling with this quote:
> 
> ...


Your husband is banging an embroyo and flaunting it in public you’re worried about YOUR PR nightmare? Let it blow up in their face. I’d probably have made it happen if they’re so blatantly obvious about making their disgusting behavior so public.

So you aren’t a citizen? Are your kids?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

rozja595canada said:


> I'm a 43 year old Canadian who lives in Los Angeles, got an 11-year-old and 16-year-old daughter. My husband is a US citizen, he was born here in California.
> 
> I've recently found out from a very good friend of mine (a Canadian expat living in LA, not the area I live in though), who sent me a link to a popular influencer's Instagram, of a photo of my husband and some young woman cuddling with this quote:
> 
> ...


I have a step mum 4 years older than me and just 18 months older than my brother so yes it does happen.
As for your post, you dont make things clear. Are you getting a divorce?

I highly doubt this relationship with an 'influencer' will last. They seem to be pretty shallow and greedy people. They are influencers yes, terrible influencers.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@rozja595canada This is a difficult situation for you. If you have reasons for fearing media fallout from their affair I would suggest that you seek out the advice of a lawyer who has some knowledge of dealing with such high profile divorces. Incidentally does OW know your husband is married with children? After all, you know how it is! "What, honey? I forgot to tell you I have a spouse, three children and a dog back home? Oh! Sorry! My bad!"


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

There are countless influencers. Unless she is very famous I am not sure you will need to worry about the media. 

How long have you been separated? Are you getting a divorce?


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I am guessing you are trying to protect your kids from the fallout.

Get a lawyer and protect yourself.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Has your teenager confirmed he really is seeing her? I only ask because if she's an influencer, maybe it was just a photo op. Also, why do you think she's rich? You know what an influencer is, right? Someone trying to get famous on social media, that's all. She may be in debt up to her ears trying to look the part, or she could be someone looking for a sugar daddy. 

I think what you should do though is go to an attorney and start divorce proceedings if he's having an affair, because she may well drain his finances in a hurry. So yeah, get that stopped by filing divorce so assets have to be accounted for going forward. Don't worry about her age. Just get out of the fiasco.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Why would a rich, good looking 23 year old influencer want to date your not so rich 44 year old husband? Something doesn't add up. How did your husband come to meet and know this OW? Your husband has confirmed that he has had sex with this woman, correct?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

MattMatt said:


> @rozja595canada This is a difficult situation for you. If you have reasons for fearing media fallout from their affair I would suggest that you seek out the advice of a lawyer who has some knowledge of dealing with such high profile divorces. Incidentally does OW know your husband is married with children? After all, you know how it is! "What, honey? I forgot to tell you I have a spouse, three children and a dog back home? Oh! Sorry! My bad!"


Yes, that won't do much for a social media influencers public image, will it?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

rozja595canada said:


> She's probably never had to pay bills with him or deal with any of the other realities I have;


Do you support your husband financially? Is that what you mean by this?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

OP it would be helpful if you could answer some of the questions posed.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Is he actually seeing her and having sex with her etc etc, or did they just take a picture together and were only in the same room with each other for the few seconds it took to take the picture?

That is still boarish and inappropriate behavior but it is a far cry from an affair. These social media influencers live fake lives and 99% of what they do is to get clicks and get followers etc. Their real lives are nothing like what they are posting for the masses to see. 

She may not even know his name or even remember taking the picture with him.


----------

